# Respray cost for a 2003 Mini Cooper



## minibbb

Evening all 

Im potentially looking to have a Mini Cooper S resprayed from its current pale yellow colour to a nice blue (but undecided what colour yet.....)

What sort of price should this cost me including door shuts and inside the boot/bonnet?

A mate who buys/sells cars uses a body shop who charge him £80 per panel so potentially I could use these guys although would have to seriously research the quality of their work. Im after a OEM or better finish and hate the look of a rubbish respray.

Not had a whole car painted before so unsure of how much I should be paying!


----------



## AS_Dene

I paid £2500 for a very nice paint job, if it helps. Was carried out on a escort cosworth

Regards
Dene


----------



## eddie bullit

AS_Dene said:


> I paid £2500 for a very nice paint job, if it helps. Was carried out on a escort cosworth
> 
> Regards
> Dene


Sounds about right. Don't go cheap on it or you'll regret it. It'll make sense to pay decent cash for a decent job. 
Tbh I'd spend the extra cash on a car with original factory colour that I liked.n:doublesho
Edd


----------



## EliteCarCare

For £80.00 a panel i very much doubt you'll get a decent finish, sounds like they do cheap jobs for car traders but if you're after OEM+ you'll need to pay significantly more, especially if you're after a colour change.

Depending on which part of the country you're in I would budget at least £1,500 for a decent job.

Alex


----------



## NickP

I'd consider selling it and buying a blue one if I were you.....


----------



## gavlar1200

I got a quote for the bonnet, front bumper and both wings on my Lupo. £700


----------



## Maurice100

A top paint job is going to be £2500+, would it not be better to use the money in trading up to a newer Mini in the colour that you want, if you throw £2500 at your 03 vehicle it's still only worth 03 Mini money


----------



## squiggs

Agree with the last post.
If it's £80 per panel how do they work out the charge for door shuts? Doesn't sound like the kind of place that does complete resprays very often?


----------



## minibbb

Sorry for the delay in getting back to this thread and thank you all for the replies! I am genuinely staggered with how friendly and helpful people are on here compared with other forums I'm a member of. None of the nastiness im so used to seeing which is very refreshing!

I don't think the paintwork from this place would be up to much and I know that i'd be very picky!

Its interesting to get an idea of what a good job would cost!! 

Ive been busy trawling the net and reckon I have found a much better car in the right colour which will save all of the messing around and potential for mega money loss!

Off to see it Sunday, if it all works out I can less loose with my new Das6-pro sometime next week!


----------



## Andyb0127

Got to agree with the other posts it won't make it worth any more money. 
It would would definatly be £2500+ for a top notch respray, you hav to take into account it's the strip time ie doors, tailgate,bonnet, will need to be removed, then there's all the prep work on top depending on condition of bodywork, it's a lot of work. And it would pay to shop around looking at bodyshops to see quality of there work.
As said find one in the colour you want would be a lot easier, that's DW for you one of the friendliest forums you will find :thumb:


----------

